# Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?



## neledarling (27 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe mich ende märz bei einer online kredit vergabe seite angemeldet.

was ich jedoch nciht wusste war, dass Net Media Solution dahinter steckt...

habe eine rechnung über 128 euro bekommen und gleich auh panik. habe per email eine ratenzahlung ausgemacht und eine rate bereits überwiesen.

Jetzt sehe ich aber gerade, dass das so eine Abzocke ist.

Besteht die möglichkeit da noch gegen angehen zu können?
Dass ich den rest nicht mehr überweisen muss und dass ich die anderen 40 euro wiederbekomme?

Kann ich die überweisung vllt auch wieder zurückgehen lassen?

Bitte, bitte helft mir.

liebe grüße, nele


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

Lief die "Anmeldung" über Internet?
Wenn ja: welche Webseite?

Vielleicht wäre hier eine Rechtsberatung durch einen Anwalt/Verbraucherzentrale die bessere Wahl, weil nur die den konkreten Fall prüfen sowie Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall leisten dürfen.


----------



## neledarling (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

es handelt sich dabei um die seite hartz4-kredite.de
ja, die anmeldung wurde übers internet gemacht.

verbraucherzentrale war auch meine nächste überlegung...
anwalt danach, da ich eh im moment einen brauche.

aber ist denn jmd hier, der solche erfahrungen schonmal gemacht hat?


----------



## Teleton (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

Wenn Du eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung getroffen hast solltest Du Dich beim Anwalt oder der Verbraucherzentrale dazu beraten lassen, ob noch ein Widerruf oder eine Anfechtung möglich/erforderlich ist.

Hoppla,Antiscammer war schneller

Lass Dich von der Verbraucherzentrale auch zum Problem des § 655d BGB beraten


> § 655d
> Nebenentgelte
> Der Darlehensvermittler darf für Leistungen, die mit der Vermittlung des Verbraucherdarlehensvertrags oder dem Nachweis der Gelegenheit zum Abschluss eines Verbraucherdarlehensvertrags zusammenhängen, außer der Vergütung nach § 655c Satz 1 ein Entgelt nicht vereinbaren. Jedoch kann vereinbart werden, dass dem Darlehensvermittler entstandene, erforderliche Auslagen zu erstatten sind.


----------



## neledarling (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

ok, das ist schonmal gut zu wissen...

kann ich mir denn d gute chancen ausrechnen? ich mein, ich habe weniger geld als ein hartz4 empfänger, da ist das schon ne menge geld

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:10:32 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:08:02 ----------

ja, aber heisst das dann nicht, dass sie ein anrecht auf das geld haben?

bin da gerade ein wenig verwirrt


----------



## Teleton (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

Du bist deswegen verwirrt?:





			
				§655 Satz2  BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch kann vereinbart werden, dass dem Darlehensvermittler entstandene, erforderliche Auslagen zu erstatten sind.


Keine Sorge, Auslagen sind das was die von Dir wollen nicht.


BTW:Besonders frech finde ich ja die Leistungsbeschreibung


> Die Dienstleistung ist unmittelbar im Zusammenhang mit dem auf der Startseite angebotenen Produkt beschrieben. Detailliertere Informationen zur Dienstleistung und ihrem Preis erhalten Sie, wenn Sie die Start- und Anmeldeseite von wxw.hartz4-kredite.deaufrufen als auch in diesen Geschäfts- und Teilnahmebedingungen unter Ziff. II. 4 und 7.


Wie gesagt, geh zur Verbraucherzentrale oder besorge Dir einen Beratungshilfeschein beim Amtsgericht. Damit kannst Du dann zum Anwalt.


----------



## neledarling (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

ich hab im moment eh schon einen anwalt für den bereich telekommunikation, weil ein gewisser mobilfunkanbieter meinte, er müsste ärger machen...

ich denke, ich kann meinen anwalt mal "beiläufig" darauf ansprechen.

der ist da nicht so eng....

wie lange hätte ich denn im allgemeinen zeit, einen widerruf oder eine anfechtung einzulegen?


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

Diese Webseite ist nun wirklich der absolute Hammer.
Schon auf der "Anmelden"-Webseite werden viele Vorschriften der BGB-InfoV ignoriert. Eine eindeutige Beschreibung der zur Verfügung stehenden Leistungen findet nicht statt, nur in den AGB ist von irgendeiner nicht näher beschriebenen "Nutzung von Datenbänken" die Rede. Also wohl noch nicht einmal eine Kreditvermittlung, sondern es werden wahrscheinlich lediglich als "Leistung" die Adressen irgendwelcher Kreditinstitute genannt, die der Interessent vermutlich auch bei einer einfachen Google-Suche kostenlos hätte finden können.
Das aber ist keine eindeutige, bestimmte Beschreibung eines Angebots, so wie es die BGB-InfoV definiert.

Auch ist auf der Anmelden-Webseite nirgends der Vertragspartner aufgeführt, so wie es die BGB-InfoV vorsieht.
Auch ein Gesamtpreis des wie auch immer gearteten Leistungspakets ist nicht aufgeführt.
Der Preishinweis erscheint lediglich im Fließtext und ist optisch nicht hervorgehoben.

Insgesamt also ein äußerst dubioses Angebotsverhalten, das es schon hier äußerst fraglich erscheinen lässt, ob auf so einer Basis überhaupt ein Vertrag zustandekommt.

Ein Widerruf macht in solchen Fällen allenfalls "hilfsweise" Sinn, wenn ein Bestreiten des Vertrags etwa nicht möglich wäre, und wenn keine Widerrufsbelehrung erfolgt ist.
Die "Anfechtung" macht nur dann Sinn, wenn der Vertrag nicht von vornherein bestritten werden kann.
Aber das erklärt Dir Dein Anwalt besser.


----------



## neledarling (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

ja, aber wie sieht es mit der zeit aus?

ich müsste am 15. die restlichen 88 euro überweisen....

soll ich das dann trotzdem noch tun oder doch nicht?
wie gesagt, es ist ne menge geld....

wie lange hätte ich zeit um dagegen anzugehen?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:43:26 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:37:51 ----------

zudem: kann ich die überweisung die ich am 15. april gemacht habe, zurückgehen lassen? oder geht das nur innerhalb einer bestimmten frist?


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

Wenn Du selbst die Überweisung getätigt hast, ist das von der Bank nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. Das ginge nur bei Lastschrift-Abbuchung.

Wenn Du das Geld zurückhaben willst, dann würde das wohl nach Lage der Dinge nur im Klageverfahren gehen. Und das mit entsprechendem Prozesskostenrisiko. 

Übrigens, wichtig zu wissen:
Es gibt kein Gesetz, mit dem durch eine einmalig erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

Frag Deinen Anwalt.

Wenn man jedoch unterstellt, dass anhand der äußerst dürftigen Angebotsverhältnisse auf der Webseite kein wirksamer Vertrag zustandegekommen ist, so kann man diesen Standpunkt recht lange noch geltend machen.

Beweispflichtig diesbezüglich bist übrigens nicht Du, sondern die Gegenseite müsste Dir beweisen, dass Du ein schlüssiges, eindeutiges Angebot erhalten hast inklusive sofort erkennbarer Preisauszeichung, und dass Du daraufhin eine eindeutige Willenserklärung abgegeben hast.

Würde ich persönlich sehr schwierig finden.


----------



## neledarling (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

alsoo ^^
sorry, aber ich war echt aufgebracht deswegen...

ich hab den rat erhalten, einen widerspruch einzulegen mit der begründung dass ich durch die haltlosen drohungen eingeschüchtert wurde und zur zahlung genötigt wurde.... und dass ich zudem den vertrag nicht anerkenne....

ich werde denen gleich eine email mit diesem inhalt schicken und nichts weiter bezahlen....

vielen dank für eure hilfe :-D


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

Du solltest Dir allerdings im klaren darüber sein, dass nach Deinem Widerspruch dann nicht weniger Mahnungen kommen werden.

Aller Voraussicht nach wird dann dieses Kasperletheater hier abgezogen:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

An mehr glaube ich nicht.

Sollte trotzdem (wider Erwarten) ein Mahnbescheid kommen, ist das auch kein Beinbruch.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...ekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219/?

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## neledarling (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

nein, an den mahnbescheiden werde ich mich nicht weiter stören....

solange ich weiss dass ich im recht bin, sollen dir mir sonst wo runter rutschen....

ich hasse solche abzocken, besonders wenn mensche darauf reinfallen, die auf solche angebote angewiesen sind.

trotzdem noch vielen vielen dank


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

Wenn man solche Angebote nutzt, sollte man sich über eins im klaren sein.

Bei einem Kreditangebot, wo der Anbieter damit wirbt, dass keine Schufa-Auskunft eingeholt wird, ist immer Vorsicht geboten.

In den meisten Fällen sind solche Kredite nur unter sehr hohen Zinssätzen zu haben. Das ist auch nicht verwunderlich, weil unter diesen Umständen die Ausfallquote sehr hoch sein wird.

Oft hat man es in diesem Metier auch mit sogenannten "Kredithaien" zu tun, wo dann z.B. mit "Gebühren" etc. richtig abgezockt wird.

Es sollte m.E. andere Möglichkeiten geben.
Zur Not gibt es die Schuldnerberatung.


----------



## neledarling (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

hallo,

habe soeben antwort von der firma bekommen.

habe denen geschrieben was ich gefunden habe....

hier eine Kopie:



> [FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrte Frau *****,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Sie haben bereits eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung mit uns geschlossen.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Dadurch haben Sie das bestehende Vertragsverhältnis akzeptiert.[/FONT]
> ...




was kann oder muss ich da jetzt machen?
[/FONT]


----------



## neledarling (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

bitte, bitte...

kann mri denn niemand weiterhelfen?

ich dachte mit meinem widerspruch, wie ich ihn genannt habe und auch gefunden habe, wäre die sache erledigt... gut, dass sie sich bei mir melden war mir klar...

aber muss ich mir sorgen machen jetzt?


----------



## Teleton (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

Lass Dich nicht einschüchtern. 
Wie schon gesagt, geh zur Verbraucherzentrale oder nem Anwalt.
Lass prüfen, ob ein Fall der verbotenen Nebenentgelte nach §655 d BGB vorliegt und ob eine Anfechtung bzw ein Widerruf jetzt noch möglich ist.


----------



## wahlhesse (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt, ab zu einem Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale um zu retten was zu retten ist. Hier darf es auch rechtlichen Gründen keine weitergehende Hilfe geben.

Es gibt nur wenige Fehler, welche man in Sachen Nutzlosbranche reintappen kann, und einer davon ist es, einer Ratenzahlung zuzustimmen und dann auch noch die erste Rate zu bezahlen. Ab jetzt kann nur noch fachkundige Beratung helfen.

Also, morgen gleich los, Beratungsschein holen und die Profis ranlassen. Was anderes ist nun nicht mehr möglich, egal wie laut Du noch um Hilfe bittest.

Das Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verbietet es, in Internetforen Hilfe im Einzelfall zu geben. Daher müssen wir Moderatoren dann auch gutgemeinte Ratschläge editieren.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Scheich (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

überweisungen und andere zahlungen die du selber getätigt hast kannst du nur stornieren so lange sie nicht übergeben worden sind. dh ist das geld noch auf deinem konto kannst du stornieren sonst eben nicht mehr. :-? 
Außerdem hast du die möglichkeit dich auf die katastrophalen AGB´s zu beziehen und dem Vertrag auch noch lange nach den 14 tagen (fernabsatzgesetz oder so) zu wiedersprechen. wenn du dinge wie beschrieben nicht verstanden hast und nicht in der lage warst sie zu durchblicken, räumt dir der gestzgeber ein sonderkündigungsrecht ein. 

Merke: Es gild in allen Verträgen das BGB, da kann man noch so viele AGB´s tippen wie man will. 

Ich würde ebenfalls, so schnell es nur irgend geht einen Anwalt nach den nächsten schritten fragen. Solange die zahlung zurück halten wie es nur geht und natürlich sofort behaupten (schriftlich) das ich die AGB´s falsch verstanden habe, weil zu keiner Zeit eine persönliche beratung stattgefunden hat und kündigen. 

mfg
Scheich

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:45:54 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:41:31 ----------

Ach so und bevor ich es vergesse...

Leistungen abzurechnen die man umsonst bekommt ist illegal.
Oder hat die vermittlung direkt mit der Kreditvergabe zu tun?

scheich


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*



Scheich schrieb:


> Leistungen abzurechnen die man umsonst bekommt ist illegal.
> Oder hat die vermittlung direkt mit der Kreditvergabe zu tun?



Immer mal langsam mit die junge Pferde.

Hier haben wir einen Anbieter, der nicht Kredite zur Verfügung stellt, und auch nicht solche vermittelt.

Sondern das ist quasi ein sogenanntes "redaktionell betreutes Angebot", eine Art "Datenbank" von Kreditanbietern und Kreditvermittlern.

So etwas anzubieten, ist auch nicht von vornherein illegal, aber es muss natürlich dann eindeutig auf die Kostenpflicht hingewiesen werden, und irgendwo muss auch die angebotene Leistung in einem gewissen Verhältnis zum Preis stehen.

Wenn letzten Endes bei diesem Angebot für teures Geld lediglich dieselben Links zu Kreditvermittlern angeboten werden, die man auch bei einer google-Suche umsonst selbst hätte finden können, dann kann man natürlich mit "Sittenwidrigkeit" argumentieren.


----------



## Scheich (29 Mai 2009)

*AW: Net Media Solution - was tun wenn schon gezahlt?*

*Danke Antiscammer.*

"Sittenwidriger Vertrag", ich kam nicht drauf !!!:scherzkeks:


----------

